#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Acesso Remoto SwCisco

## Batmam

Galera, começando os estudos aqui com cisco, se alguém puder colaborar eu agradeço muito.

Tenho um switch catalysy 2960 daqueles mais antigo da cisco. Estou tentando simular configurações de vlan com roteador da mikrotik.


Configurei a porta g/01 do sw com a vlan 99 trunk, coloquei ela como nativa também
Switch mode trunk
switchport trunk native vlan 99
switchport trunk allowed vlan 10,20,99

criei a vlan 20 nas portas f01-10
sw mode access
sw access vlan 20


RB mikrotik:
aí saio com o cabo da ether2 da rb mikrotik para g0/1 do sw cisco
na rb criei a vlan 20 e a vlan 99 em cima da ether2.

Tá tudo funcionando perfeitamente, só o acesso remoto que tenho duvidas aqui.
No sw da cisco criei um ip em cima da vlan 99
Inter vlan 99
Ip address 172.17.x.x 255.255.255.248
Ip defatul-gateway 172.17.x.1

Na rb criei esse ip na vlan 99 172.17.x.1/29

Meu pc tá conectado na vlan20, então só consigo comunicação com o ip do sw quando coloco esse ip na vlan20, onde meu pc tá conectado,...minha dúvida é, como a 99 a vlan é administrativa/nativa não era pra eu conseguir ter acesso independente de qual vlan meu pc está conectado?

----------


## vaizard

Bom dia,

switchport trunk native vlan 99

Remove essa linha e faz o teste

----------


## Batmam

Blz...irei fazer o teste e posto aqui

----------


## Batmam

amigo, foi só remover essa linha funcionou. Agora não entendi ainda pq, pq pelo que venho estudando aqui vi que é recomendado criar uma vlan nativa diferente da vlan default 1

----------


## vaizard

Amigo, você não tem como definir que x porta é trunk e ao mesmo tempo access/native. 

A vlan1 como você disse já é nativa, não removível.

----------


## Batmam

parceiro, vlan native que dizer que ela é uma porta access?

me baseie em uma parte do meu estudo aqui no site da cisco para fazer essas configurações, vou postar aqui uma parte que fala sobre isso.

----------


## vitorhugonalves

> Galera, começando os estudos aqui com cisco, se alguém puder colaborar eu agradeço muito.
> 
> Tenho um switch catalysy 2960 daqueles mais antigo da cisco. Estou tentando simular configurações de vlan com roteador da mikrotik.
> 
> 
> Configurei a porta g/01 do sw com a vlan 99 trunk, coloquei ela como nativa também
> Switch mode trunk
> switchport trunk native vlan 99
> switchport trunk allowed vlan 10,20,99
> ...


Boa tarde,
Se você deixar a vlan 99 como Native , na rb vc não precisa criar ela, só colocar o IP na ether2, pois essa vlan vem como "untagged" ou "access", como preferir a denominação. 
Como existe sua necessidade de passar mais de uma vlan e ainda mudar a vlan default, mantenha a configuração no switch (com Native vlan), só altere na RB para o IP ficar direto na ether2. Caso tenha alguma dúvida estou às disposição.

----------


## Batmam

Amigo vitorhugo, obrigado, esclareceu minha dúvida. 

Valeu vaizard, muito agradecido. 

Vou continuar firme nos estudos aqui no cisco!!!

----------


## vitorhugonalves

> Amigo vitorhugo, obrigado, esclareceu minha dúvida. 
> 
> Valeu vaizard, muito agradecido. 
> 
> Vou continuar firme nos estudos aqui no cisco!!!


Bom dia,
Precisando de qualquer coisa, só chamar. Grande abraço.

----------


## vaizard

> parceiro, vlan native que dizer que ela é uma porta access?
> 
> me baseie em uma parte do meu estudo aqui no site da cisco para fazer essas configurações, vou postar aqui uma parte que fala sobre isso.


Sim, porém na porta trunk.

Ademais sigas as info que o colega vitorhugonalves passou.

Já em switch datacom o comando sw mode access é sw native vlan xxx

----------

